# Far Cry 4 - FSK18 Versand im Ubishop



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2014)

Hi Leute,

mal (wahrscheinlich eine dumme) Frage: Was hat es mit den FSK18-Versand bei der Vorbestellung im Ubishop auf sich? Kriege ich da dann garantiert eine "Uncut"-Version, da man ja persönlich mit Personalausweis das Teil entgegen nehmen muss oder hat das keinerlei Bedeutung (für FC4), wenn der Titel ungeschnitten ist? Will mir die Ultimate Kyrat-Edition holen, aber die Versandoptionen verhindern das atm ^^. 

Gruß,

Triso


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2014)

Soweit ich weiß ist der Titel so oder so Uncut für uns. Ich denke das wird einfach nur heißen das du eine Altersverifizierung durchführen musst ^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2014)

Aber wozu/warum bieten die das an? Dann wäre ich ja schön dumm das zu machen ^^, weil es einfach unnötiger Aufwand ist.


----------



## Shona (14. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mal (wahrscheinlich eine dumme) Frage: Was hat es mit den FSK18-Versand bei der Vorbestellung im Ubishop auf sich? Kriege ich da dann garantiert eine "Uncut"-Version, da man ja persönlich mit Personalausweis das Teil entgegen nehmen muss oder hat das keinerlei Bedeutung (für FC4), wenn der Titel ungeschnitten ist? Will mir die Ultimate Kyrat-Edition holen, aber die Versandoptionen verhindern das atm ^^.


Das bedeutet das es a)  USK18 ist  (FSK ist es nur bei Filmen/Serien^^), b) du nur zwischen 23 Uhr und 6 Uhr zwecks Jugendschutz bestellen kannst, c) Nur du es entgegen nehmen kannst und d) wenn du es als PC Download gekauft hast is es so oder so egal was da steht^^


----------

